# gnome e impostazioni tastiera[risolto]

## manang

salve, ho appena installato gnome e ho dei problemi con la tastiera:

non è impostata come tastiera italiana e quindi i caratteri speciali nons ono riconosciuti, e le combinazioni ctrl+alt+f* o ctrl+alt+can non vengono accettati.

se uso il plug-in di gnome si pianta l'interfaccia grafica e non riesco a fare il log in

cosa posso fare?grazie mille

----------

## Ic3M4n

nell'xorg.conf hai impostato la tastiera a it?

----------

## manang

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "evdev"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbModel" "evdev"

        Option  "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option  "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

e' impostata cosi'

grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

cosa intendi come interfaccia grafica? gnome-keyboard-properties?

----------

## manang

si pianta tutto gnome

non risponde a nulla, si muove solo il mouse e al riavvio successivo non parte piu' gnome, ovvero si vede solo uno schermo colorato senza le icone e senza niente e non risonde a nessun comando

grazie

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io proverei prima un bel revdep-rebuild, e poi tenterei di sistemare il problema della tastiera.

Posti anche un 

```
emerge --info
```

 

```
cat /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## manang

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r

0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Sep 2007 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/

shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /us

r/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebui

ld /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans

userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/lin

ux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compre

ss --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclu

de=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest

-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts ati avahi avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr c

li cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode e

sd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ip

v6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurse

s nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds p

ppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell

 spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unic

ode userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_P

CM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks

iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route sha

re shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="li

nux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb nc

urses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati v4l fglrx avi

vo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_

COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## manang

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically bui

lt this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="amd64 ati avahi avi dlloader elibc_glibc gtk2 input_devices_evdev

     input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux pdflib

     ppds udev userland_GNU userlocales v4l v4l2 cups"

FEATURES=""

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati v4l fglrx avivo"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/comio"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/layman/kde-experimental

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/layman/xeffects

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/layman/sabayon

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/layman/kde

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Beh usi un sistema ~ARCH potrebbe essere questa la causa del tuo problema.... hai gia' provato a eseguire revdep-rebuilt ?

----------

## manang

si gia' fatto

sapete altre strade?

ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io proverei a creare un altro utente e vedere se da gli stessi errori; inoltre prova a eseguire l'applet di configurazione della tastiera da terminale, almeno potresti vedere se psuta uori qualche errore.

da terminale

```
gnome-keyboard-properties
```

----------

## manang

il problema  che il programma per la configurazione si apre dal menu' ma appena cambio qualcosa si blocca il sistema, o meglio non posso cambiare schermo con ctrl+alt+f*

quindi non so

ciao

----------

## BlackBelt

 *manang wrote:*   

> il problema  che il programma per la configurazione si apre dal menu' ma appena cambio qualcosa si blocca il sistema, o meglio non posso cambiare schermo con ctrl+alt+f*
> 
> quindi non so
> 
> ciao

 

```
[I] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

     Available versions:  0.8 0.8-r1 0.9

     Installed versions:  0.9(14:45:53 09/28/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig

     Description:         X keyboard configuration database

```

se la versione e' superiore alla 0.9 effettua il downgrade alla 0.9

bye

----------

## manang

grazie risolto, dopo che ho fatto il downgrade funziona tutto bene

grazie ancora

----------

